# 2011 S2 Cable Suggestions



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

My new bike is already built up using standard shimano cables and housing, but I have some gore ride-on professional cables that I recently bought for another bike just laying around.

Should I switch the cables on my new s2 from shimano to gore or just leave it alone? Major issue I know 

Does it even make sense to use the gore ride-on professional cables for the internal routing system on the S2? 

Thanks!


----------

